# Nismo LMGT1 Centre Plate



## B16P0W3R (Aug 18, 2018)

After a day of thrashing around the track I have managed to crack one of my LMGT1 plates (not the barrel). I know its very doubtful since they are pretty rare these days, but if anyone has a single centre they would like to sell?


----------



## B16P0W3R (Aug 18, 2018)

^^^


----------

